# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مقال العلامة عبد العظيم الديب في تحقيق المخطوط -- متجدد

## أبو بكر المكي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
أما بعد :
فهذه منارة من منارات النصح والإرشاد عن نشر المخطوط ونسخه ، للعلامة المحقق عبد العظيم الديب - حفظه الله ، وأمد في عمره على خير ، وشفاه - :
نثر فيها زهورًا من خبرته الغالية العالية في نشر المخطوطات ، والتي أثمرت عن أعمال نظيفة نفيسة وزنها من ذهب !
وقد حذّر - أثابه الله - من فئة ساقطة لا تفقه معنى خروج الكتاب كما أراد مؤلفه ، بل عملهم إخراج الكتاب كما يريدون ! ؛ فينفخون أو يبعثرون أو يصحفون أو يخطئون عمدًا وبغير عمد ! ، فقد أشبعوا جشعًا وأنانية فالكتاب كتابهم لا كتاب مؤلفه الذي تركه للزمن ، فقدر الله تسلط فئة باغية على بنات أفكاره فأُخذن بغير وجه حق ولا تُقى .
قال أبو بكر المكي : ومن هؤلاء الذين عناهم : رجل - لا داعي لذكر اسمه - بلغت أعماله وهو ما زال في 50 من العمر ، ولم يمض إلا ما يزيد على 20 عامًا في النشر : من تأليف، ونسخ للمخطوطات = بلغت قريب 200 كتاب مما سماها هو : تأليفات منهجية !!، وتحقيقات ..... إلى آخر كلامه المملوء بالجهل ، مع التنبه إلى أمر : تأليفه في كل باب : في الفقه (وهو توقيع عن رب العالمين)، وفقه النوازل ، والعقيدة ، وعلل الحديث ،  و و و و و و و و و و و و .
كيف سيخرِجُ السارقُ - المسمى بالمحقق - كتابًا كما أرادَه مؤلفُه وهو لم يعايش لغة الكتاب ولا مؤلفه ولا أسلوب الكتاب وهو يقفزُ قفزًا في هَذا الكِتاب وذلكم المصنَّف - يبتغي حفنة من المال -! 
أما مقالة العلامة الديب فما فيها يخبركَ عن حالِها ، فإليها - وقد انتقيتُ كلامَه منها ؛ لأنه مزجَه بمنهجِه في عملِه في الكتابِ - :
قال (في مقدمته لتحقيق كتاب : نهاية المطلب / ج مقدمات / ص 345-376 ) :
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  الفصل السابع : منهج التحقيق وعملنا في الكتاب  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
التزمت في تحقيق هذا الكتاب ، المفهوم الدقيق لمعنى التحقيق ، والمنهج الدقيق الذي قرره أئمة هذا الفن من العلماء والأئمة المعاصرين والأقدمين ، وعلى رأسهم شيخي ، أبو فهر محمود [بن] محمد شاكر ، شيخ العربية ، رحمه الله وتقبله في الصالحين .
يقوم هذا المنهج على أصل واحد هو :  ((  إخراج الكتاب على الصورة التي أرادها له مؤلفه  )) فإذا لم يتيسر ، أو بالأحرى إذا استحال ذلك ، فليكن على أقرب الصور إليها .
وهذا ليس بالعمل الهين ، بل هو الميدان حقًّا ، الذي بذل فيه العلماء من شيوخ هذا الفن وفرسانه جهودهم ، وظهرت فيه آثارهم ......
[ثم ذكر - على سبيل المثال - أعلام هذه الأمانة الجليلة ، ثم قال] :
... لم أذكر هؤلاء نافلة ولا تزيدًا ، وإنما لتوازن بين أعمالهم وبين ما تطلع علينا به المطابع الآن من تحقيقات ، يهولك منظرها ، ويعجبك مرآها ، وتقلب النص بين يديك ، فتجد الفتى قد افتات على مؤلف الكتاب ، وأثقل هوامشه بتعليقات لأدنى ملابسة (كما يقولون) بل بدون ملابسة ، وتجد النص الأصلي ممزقًا في رؤوس الصفحات ، مبعثرًا من بين أرقام الهوامش ، وتحاول أن تقرأ النص الذي هو موضوع الكتاب ، وعماده ومعْموده ، فتجده غير مستقيم ، به من خلل التصحيف والسقط ما به ، مع فواصل وعلامات ، إن ساعدتك في قراءة النص مرة ، تضلك مرات ومرات ، ويكابد الباحث ما يكابد ، ويعاني ما يعاني ، وهو يتخبط بين الهوامش وفروق النسخ ، محاولا إقامة النص ، وفهم مراد المؤلف . وهيهات ، هيهات .
لقد كنا نسعد كل السعادة ، ونهش ونبش حينما نسمع أن كتابًا من الأمهات والمراجع قد طبع ، ونقول : منارةٌ قد أضيئت ، وطريق قد مهدت وأقيم عليها الصُّوى .
أما الآن ، فكلما سمعنا أن كتابًا قد خرج ، نضع أيدينا على قلوبنا ، وكم من باحث اشترى كتابًا من الكتب الأمهات المحققة ، وذهب به فرحًا مسرورًا ، وأمضى الليل به حفيًّا ، ولكنه في الصباح : أرسل يرده إلى من باعه إياه ، ثم أقبل إلى الطبعة القديمة من الكتاب يحنو عليها كالمعتذر لها ، عن همه بالاستغناء عنها وهجرها إلى تلك الخلوب !!!
نعم . كم من كتاب خرج بهذا التحقيق ( العصري ) مثقلا بالحواشي والتعليقات ، ينوء بما يسمونه التخريج والتوثيق ، وأما النص - الذي هو عمل المحقق أصلا - ففيه ما فيه من الخلل والاضطراب ، فماذا تغني هذه التعليقات إذا ! ؟
ومن قبل تنبه علماء أجلاء ، ومحققون أصلاء إلى هذه القضية ، ونبهوا عليها ، فها هو الشيخ عبد الله دراز يتحدث عن عمله في تحقيق كتاب الموافقات ، فيقول في مقدمته : (( إنه إقامة النص ، وتخليصه من التصحيف والتحريف )) ، ويسخر في مهارة وخفة من هذه التعليقات إياها ، فيقول : (ولم أرُم الإكثار في هذه التعليقات ، وتضخيمها باللمم من المصنفات للمناسبات ، بل جعلت المكتوب بمقياس المطلوب ، واقتصرت على المكسوب في تحقيق المرغوب ، إلا ما دعت ضرورة البيان إليه في في النادر الذي يتوقف الفهم عليه ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو الحسن المقدسي الشافعي

جزى الله الكاتب خيرا، وأضيف قائلاً:
لقد كان الشيخ الديب نعم العالم الحريص عمليا لا نظرياً، ولقد حدثني - عافاه الله من كل سوء - أنه أمضى نحو أربع وعشرين ساعة متواصلة على المكتب - سوى أوقات الصلوات - في ضبط كلمة واحدة، كيما يتحقق من كونها معجمة أو مهملة، ولقد رأيت فيه مثال المحقق الجلد الذي لا يُشق له غبار، أسأل الله أن يحفظه ويشفيه من أدوائه التي يعانيها منذ سنين، والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## فوزى محمد أمين ملطان

رحمك الله عالمنا الجليل وأسكنك فسيح جناته 
ونفعنا بعلمك 
آمين

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

تتمة كلام الشيخ - رحمه الله - :
وانظر كلام الميمني في منهج التحقيق عن إثبات الفروق والإسراف فيها: يقول الأستاذ عبد العزيز الميمني: " ... غير أني لم أنبه على أغلاط الأصل إلا على شيء نزر، رأيت في التنبيه عليه فائدة أو داعياً، وأغفلت منها قدراً جمّاً عدد الرمل والحصى، لأني لم أَرَ في ذكرها غرضاً غيرَ تسويد الكتاب، وتضييع أوقات القارىء فيما لا يجديه، وغير إبراز هوى النفس الأمّارة، المكنون في التحذلق والتفيهق، ورغماً لأنف من يستنكره عليَّ من نابتة العصر المتبجحين، فإني أرى -ولا كفران- أنه:
إذا رضيت عني كرام عشيرتي ... فلا زال غضباناً عليَّ لئامُها" [مقدمة سمط اللآلي] .
ومن أسفٍ غاب هذا المنهج عن كثيرين، وراج عند الناس هذا المنهج الآخر، حتى إنك لتجد أحدهم يقلِّب الكتاب بين يديه، فإذا وجده مثقلاً مظلماً بالتعليقات، تزدحم حواشيه بأسماء المراجع والمصادر، وأرقام الأجزاء والصفحات، قال في إعجاب، وهو يضغط على ألفاظه: " هذا كتاب مخدوم "!!! للأسف راجت العملة الرديئة.
لكن انظر عملَ (محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم) في تاريخ الطبري، وعمل إحسان عباس في الوفيات لابن خلكان، وفي الفوات لابن شاكر، وعمل كبار المحققين وشيوخهم عامّة، تجد نصاً مستقيماً، لا تصحيف، ولا تحريف، ولا خلل ولا اضطراب، وتجد أن عمل المؤلف خلص له، فخرج كتابه على النحو الذي أراده، وبقي المحقق متوارياً خلف النص، لا يظهر قلمه إلا " فيما دعت ضرورة البيان إليه " على حد تعبير الشيخ الجليل عبد الله دراز، فنادراً ما تجد تعليقاً في تحقيقات هؤلاء الأعلام، ولكن حينما تعثر على هذا التعليق النادر تدرك أنه كان ضرورة اقتضاها إما استقامة العبارة وسلامتها، أو فهم المرمى والمغزى الذي يريده صاحب الكتاب.
وأستطيع أن أتخذ هذا مقياساً للحكم على هذه التعليقات وقيمتها، فكل تعليق يستطيع قارىء الكتاب ودارسه أن يقرأ كلام المؤلف، ويفهم مراده دونه، فهو نافلة، قد يكون حلْية وزينة، أو تحسينياً، كما يعبر الأصوليون، وقد يصل إلى أن يكون ثقلا، وغثاثة، وغتامة، أو مجلبة للضيق والغم.
---
هل من عذر لهؤلاء ؟
نستطيع أن نميز بين هؤلاء طائفتين :
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طائفة تطلعت إلى سوق النشر، فرأتها ذات بريق، وضجيج وعجيج، ولها أعلام وبيارق، ووراءها قطوف وثمار، وعجزت أن تدخلها من أي باب، فلم تجد غير باب التحقيق، فولجت منه جهلاً واجتراءً، وذهولاً وغفلةً عن معنى التحقيق، ظانين أنه مجرد نقل من ورقٍ بالٍ عتيق، إلى ورق ابيضَ صقيل، وقد عبرت الدكتورة بنت الشاطىء عن عمل هؤلاء بقولها: " إنهم لم يقصدوا إلى شيء من النشر العلمي، ولا عنَّاهم أن يثقلوا على أنفسهم ببعض أعبائه وتبعاته، ولا أن يضبطوا أقلامهم بشيء من نظمه ومناهجه، وإنما اتخذوا النشر وسيلة ارتزاق فحسب، وجعلوا طبع المخطوطات تجارة، لا مجال فيها لتقدير حرمة النصوص، أو احترام أمانة العلم " اهـ بنصه 
ولذلك لا تعجب إذا سمعت أن فلاناً أخرج كتاباً من عشرة مجلدات أو أكثر، في عام أو أقل. على حين تجد العلامة الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر أبا فهر يمضي زهرة عمره بمعاونة أخيه المحدث العلامة الشيخ أحمد شاكر في إخراج ستة عشر مجلداً من تفسير الطبري، لم تزد عن ثلث التفسير إلا قليلاً، حيث وقفت الأجزاء الستة عشر في أثناء تفسير سورة إبراهيم.
وتجد علاّمة الهند محمد حميد الله يقول بالحرف الواحد: " ... صرفت عشر سنوات في تصحيح نسخة الغياثي، وإعدادها للنشر" وهو كتاب من مجلد واحد .
ونجد الشيخ عبد الرحمن الخضري شيخ علماء دمياط، يقول عن كتاب البرهان في أصول الفقه، حينما عثر على نسخته المخطوطة: " ... فأخذته وأغثته، وجعلته في حضانتي، ووضعته في كفالتي، وشرعت أعالجه، وباللطف أمازجه، متأنياً بلا ملل، حتى زال معظم الخطر والخلل، ووضعت كل عضو منه في موضعه، فاستراح نوعاً، ولم يتجاف عن مضجعه، وأنفقت في إصلاحه سنتين، حتى صار قرير العين ... "
وكان من نعمة الله علينا -ونعمه لا تعد ولا تحصى- أن هيأنا لخدمة هذا الكتاب [يعني : البرهان في أصول الفقه] وإخراجه أيضاً، فأنفقنا في ذلك سبع سنين دأباً، وكنت أقول لمن يعجب من ذلك مستكثراً هذا الزمن: إذا كان شيخ علماء دمياط قد أنفق سنتين في ترتيب أوراقه، وقراءته، أكثير على من كان في مثل عجزي وضعفي وتقصيري أن ينفق سبع سنوات في قراءته، ونَسْخه، ومقابلته، والتعليق عليه، والتعريف به، وفهرسته وإخراجه؟
وحينما نجد أن الشيخ أحمد شاكر يقول: " إنه سلخ في تحقيق رسالة الشافعي نحو ثلاثة أعوام ".
حينما نجد ذلك أليس من حقنا أن نفزع لهذا السيل المتدفق من الكتب الأمهات، التي يبلغ كل واحد منها من المجلدات عدداً؟ ونسأل الله السلامة.
وبالنسبة لي شخصياً فقد عانيت من طول العمل في نهاية المطلب (علم الله) لا متضجراً، ولا متمللاً، ولا متعجلاً. ولكن فقط سئمت السؤال: ألم تنته بعد؟.
وفي عيون بعض السائلين وراء التعجب شيء لا أدرك كنهه، وكأنهم يستكثرون، أو لا يصدقون أن ينفق باحث في كتاب واحد كل هذه السنوات التي فاقت الخمس والعشرين سنة.
والله وحده المستعان!!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهناك طائفة أخرى من المحققين، لا تعوزهم القدرة، ولا ينقصهم حسن النية، ولكن أخرجهم عن المنهج القويم شعورهم بأن الناس من حولهم لا يقدرون قيمة عمل المحقق في قراءة النص، وإقامته، ورأوا الكتاب المحقق منشوراً باسم مؤلفه طبعاً، لا باسم المحقِّق، فخافوا أن يسألهم الناس أين أنتم؟ فانصرفوا إلى الهوامش يثقلونها بالحواشي، والتعليقات، وفروق النسخ، والمراجع والمصادر، ولسان حالهم يقول: ها أنذا. واشتغلوا بهذه التعليقات، وأكثروا، وتزيّدوا منها، حتى صرفتهم عن عملهم الأصيل، في إقامة النص، وسلامته.
وكان على هؤلاء أن يدركوا أن العلم عندنا دين، والعمل به عبادة، فلا يلتفتوا إلا إلى رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى، ويعلموا أن عمل المحقق وجهده الذي يصل فيه الليل بالنهار، دائماً خلف ستار، فهو دائماً متوارٍ في الظل خلف النص الذي يحققه، لا يراه الناس، ولا ذكر له عندهم.
ومن وفقه الله يسعد بهذا، ولا بأس عليه، ويحتسبه عند الله، مسروراً بأن لم يذكره أحد، فهو بذلك قد نجا بدينه من أحد الذئبين الجائعين اللذين حذر منهما المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما ذئبان جائعان أرسلا في غنم بأفسد لها من حرص المرء على المال والشرف (أي الشهرة) لدينه " حديث صحيح رواه أحمد، والنسائي، والترمذي وابن حبان في صحيحه، من حديث كعب بن مالك الأنصاري رضي الله عنه، كما رُوي من وجه آخر عن عدد من الصحابة، وقد عُني بشرحه الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رضي الله عنه.
ورضي الله عن إمامنا الشافعي، فقد كان يقول: " وددت لو أن الناس انتفعوا بهذا العلم، ولم ينسبوا إلي منه حرفاً "...... ثم قال : ومع كل ذلك. دائماً لا يصح إلا الصحيح، وأبداً لا يذهب العرف بين الله والناس، فيبقى للمحقق -إن أخلص لله عمله- مع ثواب الله وأجره، تقدير العلماء الأصلاء، والباحثين الصادقين، وتبقى النصوص العلمية التي نفض عنها غبار الزمن، وجفَى وجهَها للناس، تبقى هذه النصوص هي المادة التي يشكِّل منها العلماء أعمالهم، والتِّبر الذي يصوغ منه الباحثون جواهرهم، ودُرَرَهم.
ملامح المنهج
وإذا كنا نستطيع أن نعبر عن كنه التحقيق ولُبِّه في جملة واحدة، فيمكن أن نقول:
" التحقيق إقامةٌ وإضاءة "
نعني بذلك إقامة النص، صحيحاً سليماً مستقيماً، لا تصحيف، ولا تحريف، ولا عِوَج، ولا اضطراب، ولا قلق، ولا خلل.
ونعني بالإضاءة إيضاح ما أبهم من لفظ أو عبارة، بسبب غرابة في المفردات، أو دقةٍ في الصياغة، أوخفاءٍ في المعنى المراد.
إذا كان هذا هو التحقيق، فما الخطوات التي تحقق ذلك.
أولاً: نترك الحديث عن الخطوات الأولية، التي تتعلق بما يمكن أن نسميه الإعداد للعمل، ونعني بها:
• جمع نسخ المخطوط جمعاً مستقصياً من جميع مكتبات العالم (المراد صورها طبعاً) .
• جمع ما يتصل بهذا المخطوط من شروح، ومختصرات، مطبوعة ومخطوطة كلما أمكن ذلك.
• الحصول على مؤلفات صاحب المخطوط مطبوعة أو مخطوطة.
• الحصول على مؤلفات شيخ صاحب المخطوط التي في الموضوع نفسه، مطبوعة، أو مخطوطة قدر الطاقة.
• الحصول على مؤلفات تلاميذ صاحب المخطوط التي في الموضوع نفسه، مطبوعة، أو مخطوطة إذا احتاج الأمر، أو تيسر ذلك.
• البحث عن الكتب الأمهات في موضوع المخطوط، والتي هي مظنة النقل عنه.

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

• إعداد مراجع مناسبة في موضوع الكتاب المراد تحقيقه، مطولة ومختصرة.
• هذا بجانب المراجع العامة المعروفة، من معاجم لغوية، وكتب الطبقات، والأعلام، ...
• ترقيم صور المخطوطات إن لم تكن مرقمة، وفهرستها على التوازي، بمعنى أن يجمعها كلها فهرس واحد يبين أين يقع الموضوع المطلوب في كلِّ منها.
• قراءتها قراءة سريعة، للتحقق من تسلسلها، وعدم تشويش ترتيبها، وحصر مواضع الخرم إن كان.
• تقسيم النسخ بحسب الجودة إلى فروع، وأمهات، واختيار الأصل من بينها.
• نَسْخ المخطوطة، وإعدادها للعمل.
هذه أهم الخطوات الأولى، وتركُ الحديث عنها ليس تهويناً لشأنها، فهذه المرحلة تحتاج إلى جهد ودأب، ومعرفة بمظان المخطوطات وفهارسها، ثم السعي في تصويرها.
وهذا عمل شاق يؤود الباحث ويرهقه، وبخاصة في عالمنا هذا، حيث الجهات والمراكز التي تمتلك المخطوطات، وصورَها تضنّ بها ضناً، ولا تسمح بها إلا بعد التي والّلتيا -إن سمحت- ويظل الباحث يدأب ويسعى ويتابع بكل وسيلة، حتى يحصل على بغيته -إن حصل عليها- بعد زمان، يصل أحياناً إلى سنوات، ما بين طلبٍ ضائع، وآخرَ مرفوض، وثالث مشروط بالتبادل، ورابع مقبول تحول دون إجابته الإمكانات.
مما يضطر الباحث أحياناً إلى ركوب (الصعب) ، وأحياناً إلى تدبير رحلة إلى أكثر من دولة، حيث خزائن المخطوطات التي يتوقع طلبته فيها، وقد يعود من بعضها بلا شيء، ليواصل البحث عن دروب أخرى. وبخاصة عندما يكون النص المراد تحقيقه من عدة مجلدات، كما هو واقعٌ معنا في كتابنا (نهاية المطلب) . فقد بلغت نسخ الكتاب أكثر من عشرين نسخة، تعاونت جميعاً بالكاد على تكوين نص الكتاب، وكانت هذه النسخ مبعثرة بين مكتبات العالم من شرقٍ وغرب، وشمال وجنوب.
فلنترك هذه المرحلة، فالحديث عنها يطول، ولكن أمره مفهوم. إن شاء الله.
= ثانياً: خطوات العمل :
الواجبات التي يجب أن يلتزم بها المحقق، والصفات التي يجب أن يتحلى بها:
1- رعاية حرمة النص:
وأولها أو مِلاكها الذي تتفرع عنه كل الصفات، هو رعاية حرمة النص، فالمحقق يتكلم إلى الناس بلسان صاحب الكتاب، فعليه أن يتأنى، ويتريث، ويتلبث، حتى لا يُنطق الكتاب بغير ما قاله صاحبه، فهذا يكون كذباً وتزييفاً، والعياذ بالله.
2- العلم والإحاطة بالفن موضوع الكتاب الذي يحققه:
أن يكون على علم ودراية بالفن الذي يحقق فيه، أي بالفن الذي هو موضوع الكتاب الذي يحققه، فإن كان يحقق كتاباً في أصول الفقة يجب أن يكون على علم بأصول الفقه، ودراية به، تتيح له القدرة على قراءة النص الذي يحققه، ولو مستعيناً بقراءة أصول الفقه مسألة مسألة في مرجع آخر، واستحضارها قبل أن يقرأ النص المحقق.
3- العلم والدراية بالمصطلحات:
أن يكون على علم ودراية بمصطلحات الفن موضوع الكتاب الذي يحققه، فعدم العلم بهذه المصطلحات وإلْفها باب واسع من أبواب الخلل والخطر، والمحقق الثقة، والذي يعرف للنص حرمته، إذا تعذر عليه شيء من ذلك يتوقّف، مثل ما حدث من الدكتور عبد الله الجبوري في تحقيقه لكتاب طبقات الأسنوي، ففي ترجمة الإمام أبي بكر المحمودي، ورد قولُ الإسنوي: " ذكره الرافعي في مواضع منها: في الحيض في الكلام على (قَوْلَيْ السَّحْب واللَّقْط) " (1) اهـ.
فأشار المحقق في الهامش قائلاً: كذا وردتا في الأصول. أي أنه متوقف في قراءة الكلمتين وحسناً فعل، فدل على علمه وخلقه، فهناك من يغيِّر ما لا يفهم، أو يفسره تفسيراً خاطئاً، يسد على القارىء الأبواب.
وهذا الكلام وجدته في (النهاية) عن أبي بكر المحمودي فعلاً، وهو عن حكم التلفيق لمن تتداخل أيام حيضها وأيام طهرها، وهل (تلقُط) أيام حيضها وتجمعها، وتعتبر الباقي طهراً، أم (تَسْحَب) حكمَ الحيض على أيام النقاء بين الدمين؟ في تفصيل طويل، وخلاف بين الأصحاب، يراجع في مظانه.
ومما يستحق الإشارة هنا أن المصباح المنير، لم يذكر أيّاً من اللفظين (السَّحْب واللَّقط) مع أنهما من ألفاظ الشرح الكبير، فلعل صاحبه رضي الله عنه، لم يعتبرهما من الغريب. كما لم أجدهما في أنيس الفقهاء، ولا حلية الفقهاء، ولا كشاف اصطلاحات الفنون، ولا التعريفات، ولا الكليات، ولا في المعاجم أيضاً.
وربما كان أخصر مثال نذكره هنا للخطأ الذي وقع نتيجة لعدم الإحاطة بالمصطلحات، هو ما ذكره أحدهم عن المعتزلة، وأنهم يقولون بالتعديل والتجويز (بالزاي المعجمة) .
4- ألاّ يعتمد على إِلفْه ومعتاده من أساليب اللغة ومفرداتها، فيخطِّىء ما عداها، فكم من صواب أصيل غير معروف ولا مألوف لنا، والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة منها: ما كان معنا في (نهاية المطلب) ، فقد جاء في باب مسح الخف قوله: " فلو كان شيء من محل الفرض بادياً، فلا يجوز المسح أصلاً. ولا يضر بَدْوُ القدم من أعلى الخف، بسبب اتساع الخف، فالستر المرعي فيه هو الستر من أسفل الخف والجوانب ".
فلفظ (بَدْو) جاء بهذا الضبط في نسخة الأصل، وهو بمعنى الظهور، مصدر بدا أي ظهر. ولكن المسموع المشهور في مصدر بدا بمعنى ظهر (بُدُوّاً) و (بداءً) .
ورعاية للتثبت والتوقف راجعت المعجم الوسيط، والمصباح المنير، ومختار الصحاح، فوجدت أن تقديري صواب، وأن هذا الضبط في المخطوط خطأٌ من الناسخ، فالفعل مصدره المنصوص في المعاجم الثلاثة بُدُوّاً وبداءة، فقمت بتصويب النص، وغيرته إلى (بُدُوّاً) ، وحرصاً على حرمة النص، واحتراماً للضبط الموجود في المخطوطة، قمت بالتعليق في الهامش، وتسجيل هذا التغيير، وسببه، والمعاجم التي استندتُ إليها. وانتهى الأمر.
ولكن في مراجعة ثانية -وما أكثر المراجعات- حاك في الصدر شيء، فراجعت القاموس المحيط، فكانت المفاجأة الكبرى، إذ وجدت الأصل صحيحاً، والتغيير الذي قمتُ به عدوان على النص، حملني عليه قصور المعاجم الثلاثة التي راجعتها، حيث اكتفت بذكر بعض مصادر الفعل (بدا) دون بعضها. أما الفيروزآبادي، فقد قال في القاموس: " بدا بَدْواً، وبُدُوّاً، وبداءة: ظهر " فأورد الوزن الذي ظننته خطأ أوّل أوزان المصدر، وردني عن التغيير الذي قمت به، مخطِّئاً ما كان صواباً.
........ ثم قال :
5- كذلك على المحقق ألا يعتمد على مألوفه من قواعد اللغة: نحوها وصرفها، فيسارع بتغيير ما يراه مخالفاً لما علِمه أو تعلّمه، بل عليه أن يتأنى، ويتوقف ويراجع كتب اللغة، فإن لم يجد عندها الجواب، فعليه أن يسأل علماء اللغة وأساطينها. وفي كل الحالات إذا لم يجد وجهاً لما في المخطوط، وانتهى الأمر بعد المراجعة والمباحثة إلى تغييره، فيجب أن يثبت ذلك في الهامش بوضوح، ذاكراً المراجع والمحاولات التي قام بها. فقد يصل باحث آخر فيما بعد إلى وجه من الصواب لهذا الذي غيره.
وأمثلة ذلك كثيرة منها:
قال صاحب المخطوط: وهو يتحدث عن فرائض الوضوء: " أما الفرائض، فست " فجاء المحقق، فغيرها إلى " فستة " وعلق في الهامش قائلاً " لا يصلح ست من حيث اللغة ". نظر في ذلك إلى أن المعدود مذكر (فرض) ، ولذا يجب تأنيث العدد معه. وهذه قاعدة مشهورة. ولكنه لو توقف قليلاً وراجع كتب اللغة القريبة، لوجد أن المعدود إذا تقدم، تجوز الموافقة في التذكير والتأنيث، وعليه فإن المخطوط كان صحيحاً. والذي خطَّأ الصواب هو المحقق.
أكتفي بهذه الأمثلة في هذا الباب وعندي منه -على جذاذات- ما يملأ مجلداً كاملاً، تجمَّع لدي من طول معاناتي، ومطالعاتي، فأخذت أدون وأسجل. وفي النية -إذا نسأ الله في الأجل- أن نخرجه، مدققاً موثقاً، مبيناً أسماء الكتب التي وقع فيها هذه الأوهام، ليكون استدراكاً وتصحيحاً، وإنصافاً لأئمتنا، أصحاب هذه الكتب، وتدريباً وتنبيهاً لأبنائنا الشُّداة المبتدئين، عسى أن يكون في ذلك فائدة لهم.
6- الحذر من التصحيف والتحريف:
وهذا في الحقيقة أُسُّ العمل وصلبه، ودواعيه كثيرة، وأبوابه متعددة، ولا منجى منه إلا بتوفيق الله سبحانه وإلهامه الذي يهبه لمن يشاء، كفاء إخلاصهم، وصبرهم ومصابرتهم، ومثابرتهم. فكم من كلمات تهجم العين عليها، فتقرؤها قراءة خاطئة، وكم من كلمات يصحفها الناسخون.
وأحياناً تكون الكلمة مع تصحيفها وتحريفها تتوافق مع السياق والسباق على نحوٍ ما، ولكن المحقق المتأني المتريث، مع دُربته وتذوقه يدرك أن فيها نوعاً من القلق.
فيظل يدير العبارة على أنحاء من القراءة، ويدير الكلمة على أنحاء من الصور، متأملاً، متأنياً بلا ملل، مستبصراً مستلهماً إلى أن يصيح: وجدتها. ودائماً سبحانه وتعالى لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا. وعندي من الأمثلة التي عانيتها مع شيخي إمام الحرمين (في نهاية المطلب) المئات من الأمثلة النادرة العجيبة، وقلما يمر يوم من غير أن يحدث شيء من هذا، ولكن عن الغرائب والنوادر نتكلم.
فمن ذلك: جاء في النهاية تعليقاً على الاستدلال لبعض القضايا، قوله: " وهذه الأدلة تتعلق ببحورٍ لا (تنكر) من قضايا أصول الفقه " هكذا في نسخة الأصل، تنكر وفي النسختين المساعدتين متسع بعد الكاف يجعلها قابلة لأن تقرأ: لا (تكسر) من الكسر (مع ملاحظة أن المخطوطات لا تنقط إلا بعض الحروف، بل أحياناً لا تنقط أصلاً) .
وقفت أمام العبارة، والمعنى على الجملة مفهوم، والسياق مستقيم، ولكن ما هكذا يكتب الأئمة الأقدمون، فعبارتهم مشرقة، وأسلوبهم مضيء، والكلمة (تنكر) هنا قلقة غير مستقرة، وكأنها رقعة من نسيج سخيف في ثوب محكم النسج، فما قيمة وصف البحور بأنها لا تنكر أو لا تكسر؟. ولكن ما الحيلة؟ انتهى الأمر.
ولكن ظللت قلقاً مع قلق اللفظة (تنكر) ، وصرت أعود إلى الموضع مرة بعد مرة؛ أحاول أن أدرك موضع الخلل، وذات مرة من هذه المراجعات، أخذت أتصور حروف الكلمة بكل ضبط، وبكل نقط، وأحاول أن أقرأ، وأستعين بالمعجم، فقلت من باب إبراء الذمة أجرب مادة: ن. ك. ز (نكز) ، بالزاي، وأخذت أقرأ: وكان العجب: نَكِزت البئرُ: قلّ ماؤها، وأنكز البئرَ: أنفد ماءها. فترجح عندي أن الكلمة هي (تنكز) ، وبحور لا تنكز: أي لا تنفد، وهذا هو المناسب، فالبحور توصف بأنها نفدت أو أنفدت.
ومثال من التصحيفات التي رأيتها في كتاب الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر، قوله، وهو يترجم لعبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر الصديق: " ويقال: إنه لم يدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعة ولا أب وبنوه، إلا أبو قحافة، وابنه أبو بكر، وابنه عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، وابنه أبو عتيق محمد بن عبد الرحمن ". اهـ
فقوله: " لم يدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعة ولا أب وبنوه " كلام غير مستقيم، ولا مدلول له، والسبب في ذلك تصحيف ظريف خفيف عند قراءة النص المخطوط. وذلك أن كلمة: " ولا أب وبنوه " صوابها: وِلاءً: أبٌ وبنوه. ولكن لما كانت المخطوطات القديمة لا تهمز الممدود، بل ولا غير الممدود، فصارت كلمة: (وِلاءً) (لا) النافية وقبلها (و) ، وبهذا التصحيف استغلق الكلام.
فالمعنى: لم يدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعةُ أجيال متوالية من أب وأبنائه إلا أبو قحافة وأبو بكر، وعبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، ومحمد بن عبد الرحمن - رضي الله عنهم أجمعين - وهكذا ضاعت الهمزة، فجعلت اللفظة لفظتين، واضطرب السياق.

----------


## الاستاذ

كلام يجعل المرء يفتش في قلبه مئة مرة قبل التهجم على كتابٍ باسم التحقيق . الله المستعان

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

ماشاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا
ورحم الشيخ عبدالعظيم رحمة واسعة
كلام رائع وتحقيق من محقق وشخصية عظيمة لله دره...
لقد كان ظاهرة في التحقيق
ويجعل أحدنا يقدر كم يتعب مثل هؤلاء المحققون العظماء : كأحمد شاكر وأبو فهر أخوه
والشيخ عبدالعظيم في اخراج كتاب من رفوف المخطوطات والاتقان في تحقيقه لا ككثير
من محققي زماننا !
وفي نفس الوقت نقرأ الكتاب في أيام وأسابيع معدودة بينما يكون المحقق قد بذل مهجة نفسه وخلاصة وقته وعلمه لتحقيق هذا الكتاب ...
حقا ان التحقيق مهمة ثقيلة  يحتاج الاتقان فيها لكتاب واحد من مجلدات الى عدة من السنوات.حتى يخرج كما تركه مؤلفه أو على الأقل كما وصل الينا .

رحم الله الشيخ الديب لقاء ما قدم لخدمة الدين , وحشرنا واياه (مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين 
والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا )  اللهم آمين  آمين .

----------

